# cleaning urine off of tile ?



## atjurhs (Jun 28, 2015)

hi,

I let my bunny out to hop about every day. Her usual routine is to piddle on one spot of a tile floor. Typically I get it cleaned up within an hour, but over time a stain has built up. I usually clean it up with bleach, but still there is the stain.

Is there something that will clean it off of the tile?

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 28, 2015)

Try white vinegar. You may need to let is sit on the spot for a few minutes. The vinegar breaks up the urine build-up.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep I use vinegar for my tiles when my house bunny pees on them. It always works but you may need to do it twice. You have to scrub it while soaked in vinegar as well


----------



## atjurhs (Jun 28, 2015)

thanks!


----------

